# Moose Meadow, Willington, CT by Regina



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We went out to Moose Meadow in Willington, CT and had a great time. Its so relaxing and they have so many nice features there.

They have some nice tent sites also. Not too far from home and lots of fun.


----------

